# ACCURATIC Watch Winder



## acejacksingh

The Expandable Automatic Watch Winder w/Digital LCD Dispaly, w/Japanese Mabuchi motor (Blue): Watches: Amazon.com

Just ordered that. The reviews look good (look that the black version for the most reviews). I couldn't find anything really on here, but I'll update once I receive it and set it up. Hopefully it's good!


----------



## Blunderact

This is awesome!!!


----------



## acejacksingh

Finally got the winder so far so good. I'll post a video up as soon as I make a quick review and test it out for a few weeks


----------



## Justrol

Any immediate impressions on the Accuratic?? I've been searching everywhere for actual pics of the winder and all I'm finding is the obnoxious CAD design drawing everywhere. Even the Accuratic official website video is a computer generated animation! Video or pics of the _actual _product would be greatly appreciated, along with a short review if you have time.

Thank you!



acejacksingh said:


> Finally got the winder so far so good. I'll post a video up as soon as I make a quick review and test it out for a few weeks


----------



## acejacksingh

Justrol said:


> Any immediate impressions on the Accuratic?? I've been searching everywhere for actual pics of the winder and all I'm finding is the obnoxious CAD design drawing everywhere. Even the Accuratic official website video is a computer generated animation! Video or pics of the _actual _product would be greatly appreciated, along with a short review if you have time.
> 
> Thank you!


Review (sorry no video yet):

The Good:
1) Price $60 and only $60 to expand to another and another etc. I don't need to spend ~$200+ on 4 watch winder when I only have 2 automatics so far.
2) Settings. I can set the watch to rotate clockwise, counter clockwise, or both. Also I can choose up to 4 TPD (turns per day) 650, 900, 1500, and 1800. I've found that the 1500 is perfect for my Bulova 96A111. But when I get my next auto I can easily change it to more or less depending on what the watch requires. 
3) Came with a small amount of WD40. This was nice and so far I have only used 4 drops total (maybe ~50 drops total in the little container). Convenient more then anything else.
4) If you wanted to make it mobile you could. Instead of plugging it in you can use batteries as well and take it anywhere. Not a big deal for me as it sits nicely on my dresser. 
5) Expandable. Only have one so I'll update when I order another and try to connect them.
6) Quiet. I can't stress enough how quiet this winder is. This is possibly my favorite part! I can't hear anything (once lubed properly) unless I put my ear right against the case. Gotta love that motor in there.
7) Taking watches in and out is easy. I only have a 43mm watch so I don't know how larger watches would fit, but it does come with another "holder" that is larger, could be a deal breaker for someone with larger watches.

The Bad:
1) Plastic display door/cover in front. Not a deal breaker for me but might be for someone else
2) Plastic case. Again not a deal breaker for me, but it does make the overall box feel "cheap" and light weight (good or bad depending on your taste). It irritates me a little bit when I push the on/off button the whole case moves back and the button didn't even get pushed...
3) Lubrication (WD-40). When you first get the winder you will need to oil the turning barrel otherwise it will make this horrible "nails on the chalk board" sound. I didn't do this when I first set up and turned on the winder, but after about 2 days of constant use I heard this sound. Mistake on my part because I didn't read the instructions that specifically tell you to do this. Reason this could be a negative is how often this winder will need to be lubed up. So far (about a month) only once. I will update once I hear the sound come up again.

And The Ugly:
NOTHING! I think the winder looks great. I personally ordered the blue case because I like blue, but they have red white yellow etc. The black one costs another $10.

Overall I give it a 8/10 only because I don't know how long it will last as I have had it under a year. I would consider it a 9/10 if it lasts over 2-3 years as it is designed to grow (add more units) as your collection grows. Here are some pics (you can see my watch in there are well):


----------



## Justrol

Thank you for the very useful review and for responding so quickly. I do have a few questions based on your feedback:


Can you remove the plastic door without having to break it?
Does the LCD remain on the entire time the unit is active or does it turn off after a few seconds?
Did you have to take the unit apart in order to lubricate it before using?

Thank you in advance, I am 90% sure than I will be ordering 2 of these today. I'm a little irritated that I have to pay $10 extra for black however. My second option would be this:

modular watch winders at Brookstone


----------



## acejacksingh

1) Not sure (will check when I get home), but I wouldn't because dust could get into the winder
2) Turns off after about 7 seconds (good for nighttime)
3) Nope. It was easy there is a little gap where the watch holder clicks in and where the 2 rotors are that turn the holder. You just drop it on the rotors and you're good to go.

I wanted to get the Brookstone type but I like the color of the these more. Also I don't need 4 winders just yet so why spend money on it now when I could spend those extra dollars towards another watch and just by another winder to attach to this.


----------



## Rmmiller1985

I agree with these assessments. I have been using this model of watch winder for 6 months now. It is simply the BEST watch winder for the price. PERIOD. I love the fact that it can also run off battery power. Regular "C" batteries will keep this thing running for a month or more. This is a very handy feature for those of us who like to keep their watches in a safe. 
Quality if kinda hit and miss though. My 1st winder from them was flawless and is still running great. My 2nd winder is having some minor issues(winder is making more noise, the gears are grinding more).
But overall I LOVE Accuratic winders.
Great buy for the money.


----------



## weesped

Hello, this is a great review. I bought some of these winders but I feel they are quite loud. Could you advise me where I should put the wd40?

Thanks!



acejacksingh said:


> Review (sorry no video yet):
> 
> The Good:
> 1) Price $60 and only $60 to expand to another and another etc. I don't need to spend ~$200+ on 4 watch winder when I only have 2 automatics so far.
> 2) Settings. I can set the watch to rotate clockwise, counter clockwise, or both. Also I can choose up to 4 TPD (turns per day) 650, 900, 1500, and 1800. I've found that the 1500 is perfect for my Bulova 96A111. But when I get my next auto I can easily change it to more or less depending on what the watch requires.
> 3) Came with a small amount of WD40. This was nice and so far I have only used 4 drops total (maybe ~50 drops total in the little container). Convenient more then anything else.
> 4) If you wanted to make it mobile you could. Instead of plugging it in you can use batteries as well and take it anywhere. Not a big deal for me as it sits nicely on my dresser.
> 5) Expandable. Only have one so I'll update when I order another and try to connect them.
> 6) Quiet. I can't stress enough how quiet this winder is. This is possibly my favorite part! I can't hear anything (once lubed properly) unless I put my ear right against the case. Gotta love that motor in there.
> 7) Taking watches in and out is easy. I only have a 43mm watch so I don't know how larger watches would fit, but it does come with another "holder" that is larger, could be a deal breaker for someone with larger watches.
> 
> The Bad:
> 1) Plastic display door/cover in front. Not a deal breaker for me but might be for someone else
> 2) Plastic case. Again not a deal breaker for me, but it does make the overall box feel "cheap" and light weight (good or bad depending on your taste). It irritates me a little bit when I push the on/off button the whole case moves back and the button didn't even get pushed...
> 3) Lubrication (WD-40). When you first get the winder you will need to oil the turning barrel otherwise it will make this horrible "nails on the chalk board" sound. I didn't do this when I first set up and turned on the winder, but after about 2 days of constant use I heard this sound. Mistake on my part because I didn't read the instructions that specifically tell you to do this. Reason this could be a negative is how often this winder will need to be lubed up. So far (about a month) only once. I will update once I hear the sound come up again.
> 
> And The Ugly:
> NOTHING! I think the winder looks great. I personally ordered the blue case because I like blue, but they have red white yellow etc. The black one costs another $10.
> 
> Overall I give it a 8/10 only because I don't know how long it will last as I have had it under a year. I would consider it a 9/10 if it lasts over 2-3 years as it is designed to grow (add more units) as your collection grows. Here are some pics (you can see my watch in there are well):
> 
> View attachment 954715
> View attachment 954716
> View attachment 954717


----------



## john*thomas

weesped said:


> Hello, this is a great review. I bought some of these winders but I feel they are quite loud. Could you advise me where I should put the wd40?
> 
> Thanks!


 Did you get an answer? If not, pull the top off and oil the shaft between the motor and the rotor unit. Or at least that is what I did. Mine are very quite. I will note, there is a seller on eBay which has a few of these for sale open box. I bought two and couldn't be happier. He sent me the cable to connect them and the slide connectors. I also got two extra watch holders.

So far I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Shawnny

I got mine today and I have some ?s:

Mine didnt come with WD40 and It didn't say anything about lubeing in the instructions. I'm wondering if they did away with tha idea?

I have mine set at 1800 TPD and bidirectional. It runs for about 10 minutes and turns off. How long does it take for it to start winding again?


----------



## Nokie

It is a good winder for the price, but yes you do have to "tweak" it a bit to keep it maintained. Enjoy!


----------



## dojoca

I just recently picked up two of these beauties (from Amazon) at $50 each. All that has been said before applies,ie; great for the money, one came with wd40 and one didn't, they both have been running very well and very quiet, easy to use. Going on three weeks and couldn't be happier. Just my two cents !!!!


----------



## na80

I have one of these in black, purchase from Amazon as well. When I purchased it the first 2 came with the tab for the door broken, the 3rd did not have an issue. I have now had it for a year and 2 months, and it has stopped working correctly (even with adding WD-40). It looks like the plastic "cup" that holds the watch has girded into the side of the hole it sits inside of. If i manually start the spin it will spin but that is the only wat to get it started. I am going to take it a part (since it is out of warranty) to see if I can get it recentered and working again.


----------

